# I find that I must say thank you and goodbye.



## terrywerm (Nov 22, 2014)

To the esteemed members of this forum: I have enjoyed my stay here and have learned much from many of you, and I wish to thank you all. 

 I was initially disappointed when this site went commercial, but I kept an open mind and stayed on board and gave things a chance. My participation in the last year or better has been negligible, but that is primarily due to limited time in the shop and the fact that I have not been working on any engine projects at all in the last year or better. I do like to get in here from time to time and have a look at everyone's projects; I must say that I am totally in awe of so many of these projects and their builders.

 This morning I was met with another round of disappointment, and I must say, it is the straw that has broken the camel's back. I Googled a particular engine project while looking for a detail that I had read somewhere, but could not find. Some of the results brought me here, which was not unexpected. I browsed those results, but when I would try to use the Back button to get back to my Google search results, I could not leave the HMEM site, it is now a 'sticky' web site,  which I will not tolerate. I even tried double, triple, and quadruple clicking on the back button, but I was 'trapped' here. 

 It has long been my opinion that any site that needs to resort to this sort of tactic just to keep people there is not worth visiting. A good, high quality site would have people coming back because of its content and would not need to trap people there. Austin, your tactics now have you crawling down low with the type of riff raff that run sites selling illegitimate software or porn sites and the like.

 I realize that this thread probably will not survive for long and it will probably be removed by the moderators, but at least a few of you will get the chance to read this before it is gone. I still have high regard for the members and their work, but I cannot use the words here that describe my opinions of the administration and their slight of hand tactics.

 Good luck to you, the members. Keep up the great work.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 22, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> To the esteemed members of this forum: I have enjoyed my stay here and have learned much from many of you, and I wish to thank you all.
> 
> I browsed those results, but when I would try to use the Back button to get back to my Google search results, I could not leave the HMEM site, it is now a 'sticky' web site,  which I will not tolerate. I even tried double, triple, and quadruple clicking on the back button, but I was 'trapped' here.



Sorry to hear about your frustration Terry, but that's not a fault of this site. I've never had that issue and come to this website often through google search rather than directly. I tested this after reading your post and had no issue using the back button to leave HMEM


----------



## terrywerm (Nov 22, 2014)

It appears that I made a huge error and was a bit hasty in my judgment. As a result, it is only appropriate that I post an open apology.

Austin, I sincerely wish to apologize for what I said. If you choose to remove the thread or edit it, I am okay with that. 

It appears that the 'sticky' problem is stemming from Google itself. As a test I did a number of Google searches, then followed a link to a site, then tried to go back to the search results. The 'sticky' problem occurred with every forum site that I tried.

Currently, I am wishing that I had done my experiment BEFORE I posted here. :wall:

Once again I have proven that I CAN get my mouth open far enough to fit my foot inside!


----------



## Toolguy (Nov 22, 2014)

It takes an honest man with principles to make a public apology. You are my kind of guy Terry!


----------



## jj-smith (Nov 22, 2014)

Terry, 

 We all react to things sometimes and make decisions rather quickly, and having said that, I also need to tell you that just this morning I went up one side of a representative for a big time phone company and down the other side of her, being deaf and not listening to the apologetic and calm matter the person chose to handle this with.

 I made a mistake that could have left me with no contract due to rash decision making. I was taught my lesson for the day too and strongly apologized to the person, who was very gracious and laughed at the apology wishing me well.

 I truly am happy that you listened or understood and chose to realize that your misunderstanding was just that, and had the balls to say so.

 Hats off, and happy site use for many years to come,

 Regards, J.


----------



## Nerdz (Nov 23, 2014)

On Another note, a suggestion. Clear your cookies first, then try updating your browser or OS and see if it still does it.  If your using firefox, try Chrome.. If none of that fixes your issue, do a spyware/virus scan.


----------



## RogerP (Nov 23, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> ........
> Once again I have proven that I CAN get my mouth open far enough to fit my foot inside!


I've been told I often "open my mouth only long enough to change feet". An old saying but sadly true at times.


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 24, 2014)

Terry,

Thank you for both posts. Nice to be reminded we're all human.

I have read and enjoyed your posts over the years.

I am in the "Can't get in the shop" mode myself right now and I can sympathize.

I hope to continue to see your presence.

--ShopShoe


----------



## tattoomike68 (Nov 29, 2014)

I understand. I helped make this site at the very beginning and have moved on and am happy just to stop by and say hello.


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2014)

Glad you got it worked out!


----------

